# did anyone have a successful cycle with extreme anxiety ?



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Ive posted about a similar things before and had some amazing replies from people and was wandering if people who have had success may be able to help.

I wanted to know, from people who got a bfp, just how anxious you were before and during treatment

Im about to go into my third cycle and just feel physically sick with anxiety. It hits me as soon as I wake up in the morning and some days its doesn't leave at all. Today its particularly bad and not helped by things are work being very stressful. 
Its caused by a combination of negative thoughts, fear, and generally being a worrier and bit of a pessimist in general.

But it's the physical effects i worry about. My body is in 'fight or flight mode' and I can feel symptoms such as restlessness and loss of appetite. I feel achy as soon as I wake up and have that 'fizzy blood' feeling. sometimes in the morning I actually start retching as if I'm going to be sick, and I struggle to get to sleep and if I do I wake up during the night several times. 
Right now I've written off ever getting a bfp as I don't think my body will accept a pregnancy in this state.

Worse still the more I stress about being anxious, the worse it gets. I've now developed a fear of my own anxiety . ha! Ive tried a hypnotherapy CD, which was good. Im going to try anxiety yoga tonight of youtube and mindfulness maybe too . also off youtube ! I do the the usual other things like hot baths, long walks etc. But whilst it all helps it doesn't make it go away completely.

I just wandered did any of you have success _with_ extreme anxiety? By just accepting it and still ploughing through. 
I guess what im asking is can I hope that I can still achieve a pregnancy the way I am?


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i'm struggling with this FET attempt. so i may be about to find out! really ill this time around and gp cant find a cause so it may be anxiety.


----------



## Nicnik (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello K Jade,

I just came across your post and didn't want to read and run. Sorry to hear you are feeling so anxious. 

I actually thought it was me who had written your post when I first started reading it   I have been thinking of asking similar question on here, so you are definitely not alone   . 

I definitely think you can still have success and get a BFP under stress and anxiety - during my last cycle in November 2014, I was under extreme stress; my relationship was at breaking point, I had major renovations going on in the house, and my mum was very ill.  I felt super stressed, depressed and anxious all the time and was certain that there was no way it would work on that cycle and lo and behold I got my first ever BFP...(although unfortunately it resulted in a MMC). But the clinic told me that this would not have been due to stress and most likely a chromosome issue.  So it can definitely work under anxious circumstances. 

It sounds like you are trying all the right things to help with your anxiety, which is great.  It's so hard not to over-think and get anxious during this tough journey. But I am like you....I worry about worrying!    My Chinese acupuncurist said to me the other night " just relax, don't think about things". Ha...if only it were that easy!! 

I'm trying to make the decision whether I start my FET preparation when my period arrives within the next few days - the only thing holding me back is because I'm scared the lack of sleep and anxiety that I'm feeling right now might affect the outcome (we only have one frozen embie waiting, so this could be our last chance and I want everything to be right / perfect.).  I may have to try tonight some of the things you have tried as I'm really feeling it today.  Thinking of trying to get an urgent appointment with a Councillor to see if talking therapy might help. 

What stage are you at?  Are you in the 2WW? Are you able to speak to your close family / friends about how are  are feeling? As I definitely think that can help. But I know that not everyone tells friends and family what they're going through, so it can be hard. 

Hope you start to feel better soon. Sending you   xx


----------



## Franny80 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hi Gold Bunny and K Jade,

Sorry to hear you are feeling so anxious. I asked my doctor about stress and infertility and she said "you are stressed because you can't get pregnant, not you can't get pregnant because you are stressed". She told me to just accept I was stressed and accept it's part of the cycle, rather than worrying about it and increasing my stress levels even more. I know this is easier said than done. I guess the important thing is to try and relax as much as possible between cycles or take a cycle off. I took time off after my last IVF cycle. At the time I was annoyed as it was something I was forced into because we were changing clinics, but now I am glad I did. A break was good and really helped me gather my strength together. Again I know this is easier said than done, as you just want to get on with things and get pregnant!

Have you also thought about counseling? Sometimes talking can help too.

xx


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies 
It certainly helps to know I'm not alone 
I'm sorry others are also experiencing this. I've always struggled with depression and thought that was bad enough but anxiety almost seems worse 
I can't remember who asked if I was in 2ww, but not yet. I'm starting stims next week 
I've not had particularly great experiences with counselling. The last one just said 'well the other option is adoption  ' 
Last night I felt really bad and ended up sitting in bed crying over long lost families 
I do feel slightly better today and of course am off work which helps

Franny that's good to know your gp said that, I think that's almost what u need to hear

I hope all u ladies have some success soon. Xxxx


----------

